# Amid The Pyramids



## Meanderer




----------



## Falcon

Thanks Meanderer, I didn't know the pyramids could do that.  Ya learn sumpn' new  every day.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Denise1952

Ok, whatever baked-goods you are eating at your house, or, whatever you may be smokin, I want some!


----------



## Ken N Tx

nwlady said:


> Ok, whatever baked-goods you are eating at your house, or, whatever you may be smokin, I want some!


----------



## Meanderer

*Team Building World's Largest Beer Pyramid*

Performing in front of a crowd is never easy.  But balancing on someone's shoulders as you attempt to put the final three cups on a pyramid tower in front of a cheering mass is no mean feat as the girl in this video found out.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...beer-pyramid-watch-comes-crashing-minute.html (SEE VIDEO)


----------



## Denise1952

Geesh, back in the day, I would have tried too LOL!!


----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


>



That was great!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Denise1952

LOL, oh yeah, avoid that one like the plague, LOL!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## oakapple

Loved the French animated pyramid 'short' especially the camel!


----------



## Meanderer

*The Pyramid of Success by Coach John R. Wooden*

After taking a position teaching high school English at the age of 24, John Wooden soon grew frustrated with the grading system he was required to use and felt compelled to help his students better understand success as a result of effort. He thought of his father’s advice, that he should, “Never try to be better than anyone else, but never stop trying to be the best you can be.” He remembered his high school math teacher, Mr. Scheidler, and his essay challenge to define success. Then Wooden recalled a verse of poetry he had recently read:


At God's footstool to confess, 
A poor soul knelt and bowed his head. 
“I failed,” he cried. The Master said, 
“Thou didst thy best, that is success.”

http://www.woodencourse.com/woodens_wisdom.html (SEE VIDEO)


----------



## Pappy

Good food pyramid:


----------



## RadishRose

He decided to go incognito.


----------



## Meanderer

Step right up!


----------



## Pappy

RadishRose said:


> View attachment 13913
> 
> He decided to go incognito.



Is that Grouchco Sphinx ?


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose

....and made with REAL CHEESE!


----------



## Pappy

Hmm.i wonder?


----------



## Jackie22




----------



## Meanderer

Jackie22 said:


>



Funny story Jackie, here's a larger copy! http://dalesdesigns.net/JD-fishing.htm


----------



## Jackie22

Thanks Meandering....I just realized, I put my 'funny' in the wrong place, sorry about that.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

*The Pharaoh Is In The Building!*


----------



## Meanderer

Crystal Pyramid in the Bermuda Triangle?
The Bermuda Triangle is mysterious, unearthly and deadly. Now scientists think they may have discovered a clue residing at the bottom of the ocean.
http://www.msn.com/en-us/video/watc...angle/vi-8ecf7a3a-5356-2b1c-2d4f-9ea5da37ba69 (SEE VIDEO)


----------



## Meanderer

*We come in peace!*

We come in peace! Curiosity zaps bizarre pyramid rock with onboard lasers as it gets up close with Martian landscape 

It was a rock so oddly shaped that it prompted Nasa to name it after a much loved employee who recently passed away.
Now the pyramid shaped 'Jake Matijevic' rock has been the first test of Curiosity's most advanced analysis instruments.
The rover used its Alpha Particle X-Ray Spectrometer (APXS)for the first time in a bid to find out what the rock was made of.
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...oard-lasers-gets-close-martian-landscape.html


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

*America's pyramid*

*America's pyramid: Photos reveal the Egyptian-esque missile facility used by the U.S. military to detect and launch ICBMs

*Anyone traveling through Nekoma, North Dakota - a stone's throw from the Canadian border on the way to the exact middle of nowhere - might be shocked to find an enormous pyramid jutting above the horizon. As well they should be - this is North Dakota, not Egypt.


----------



## NancyNGA

Can you guess what this is?


----------



## Meanderer

The Pharaoh's pen holder?


----------



## NancyNGA

No, it's the aluminum tip of the Washington Monument photographed in 1934, just before those lightning rods were replaced with taller ones.

http://www.tms.org/pubs/journals/JOM/9511/Binczewski-9511.fig.4.large.gif


----------



## Meanderer

Wow! That's neat, Nancy!   My older Sister worked as a receptionist in the Alcoa HQ in Pittsburgh.  She used to cringe, when we used the term "tin foil"!  This link tells the history of the Aluminum Cap:  http://www.tms.org/pubs/journals/jom/9511/binczewski-9511.html


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

This is a pyramid of barrels being prepared for a bonfire to celebrate July 4th, on Gallows Hill,
 Salem, MA, some time in the early 1900's.   The one in the video below  claims 1930.  Could be a 
different pyramid. Evidently a very common annual tradition. :eewwk:

A couple of links:
http://www.criticalpast.com/video/65675023813_100feet-pyre_arranged-barrels_huge-flames_Gallows-hill
http://www.theatlantic.com/national/archive/2011/07/the-night-before-the-fourth/241259/


----------



## Meanderer

Great old video!  Thanks Nancy, I never heard of that tradition.  Looks a little dangerous if the burning pyramid fell on the crowd.  The picture below may be photo- shopped!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

See the pyramids....


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

How they moved the pyramids....


----------



## Shalimar

Tooo funny Jim!


----------



## Pappy

This explains it.....


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy

Yep.......


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy

He's got the point.


----------



## Meanderer

Pharaoh-yo-yo!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose

OMG! that's hilarious.


----------



## Falcon

:lol1:   Meanderer


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy

The cats meow......


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

[h=1]The Mystery Pyramids of Egypt The Orion Correlation Theory[/h]


----------



## Meanderer

[h=1]Is this the craziest art installation yet? Tate Gallery spends £30,000 on pyramid of 6,000 oranges costing £5 EACH - which visitors will then be encouraged to eat[/h]http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ranges-costing-5-visitors-encouraged-eat.html


----------



## Pappy

The cat rules.


----------



## Meanderer

[h=1]Sand Dance 1933[/h]


----------



## oakapple

The Wison and Keppel sand dance shouldn't really be funny to our modern eyes, and yet..... It just is !   a miracle of timing as well.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Picnics are NOT pointless!


----------



## Meanderer

*Egypt How The Other Half Live*


----------



## Pappy

Well, you asked for it.


----------



## Meanderer

Pyramid of Matches Results in Fiery Chain Reaction
http://on.aol.com/video/pyramid-of-matches-results-in-fiery-chain-reaction-518674698 (SEE VIDEO)


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Years, ago.....blah, blah, blah!


----------



## Pappy

Should have stayed in the pyramid.


----------



## Meanderer

....because he was coffin!


----------



## Pappy

Drum roll please.


----------



## NancyNGA

In a photo dated 1903, Alexander Graham Bell is seen giving his wife Mabel a smooch 
while they were both inside the geometric gizmo called the tetrahedral kite.


----------



## Meanderer

Thank you for that picture, Nancy!  Mabel must be the original Ma Bell! HAHA!  Here's more pictures, in "A National Geographic Love Story"!
http://voices.nationalgeographic.com/2012/02/14/an-ng-kind-of-love/


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy

The secrets out.


----------



## Meanderer

*Napoleon and the Great Pyramid: Myth and Reality
*One of the best WIBT (wish I’d been there) moments in history must have been that wonderful occasion when Napoleon ascended to the royal chamber in the Great Pyramid and asked to spend a minute alone with the pharoahs: perhaps it is so fantastically attractive as history because no one was there and so there is the mystery of just what happened. Here is a typical modern account, and there are several web pages that go into details of Napoleon’s likely vision within.

http://www.strangehistory.net/2013/12/02/napoleon-and-the-great-pyramid/


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy

Mummy's need their coffee too.


----------



## Meanderer

The Curse of the Cheese Pyramid


----------



## Pappy

Okay?


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

A Pear, amid.....


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Steve Martin's classic homage to the Egyptian boy king.nthego:
https://screen.yahoo.com/king-tut-000000724.html


----------



## Meanderer

Ostriches Amid the Pyramids, at.....




.... Cawston Ostrich Farm, located in South Pasadena, California, United States, was opened in 1886 by Edwin Cawston. It was America's first ostrich farm and was located in the Arroyo Seco Valley just three miles (5 km) north of downtown Los Angeles and occupied nine acres.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy

Okay?


----------



## Meanderer

The Big Cheese!


----------



## Meanderer

College Picnic


----------



## Pappy

What the heck are these guys sitting on?


----------



## Meanderer

...another pyramid?


----------



## Pappy

Meanwhile, down below......


----------



## NancyNGA

I know this is the humor section but I found this video fascinating.  Never realized the pyramids were so rugged and coarse, or that there was so much rubble around the base. 

 I prefer this somewhat _messy_ view.  






Wonder if I could get one of those drone things to check the fence on my property?


----------



## Meanderer

As long as it is about pyramids, Nancy, you may post pretty much anything in good taste.


----------



## NancyNGA

_Surely_ that wasn't a serious plan.  :crying:


----------



## Falcon

One would think that after all these years they would have cleaned up all that rubble

surrounding those great structures.  Now days they're going to extremes.  Screw the rubble.

Now they're making more rubble in someone else's backyard.


----------



## NancyNGA

Falcon said:


> One would think that after all these years they would have cleaned up all that rubble
> 
> surrounding those great structures...



Falcon, maybe it just keeps falling, do you suppose?    I think they try to keep people from climbing on the pyramids, but many still do.


----------



## Falcon

Yeah Nancy. That's probably right.


----------



## Meanderer

Sweet!


----------



## NancyNGA

Sixty-four cell tetrahedral kite.  Looks like fun.


----------



## Meanderer

*Leaping Pyramids, Nancy!
*




The heat was in tents!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy

I taking this on my visit there.


----------



## Meanderer

HAHA! That's a Loooooooooooong drink of water, Pappy!


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy

How it all started.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

Rama-Lama-Ding-Dong


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy

I don't blame him.


----------



## RadishRose

I can't stop laughing.

Especially, "it says he put the Ram"... no wait, they are all making me LOL.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy

Oh, great.


----------



## Butterfly

Pappy said:


> Oh, great.



IMHO, fruitcakes are not edible even when they are FRESH! :disgust:


----------



## Pappy

You want to build me a what???


----------



## Pappy

Never ever do that.


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Pappy

The curse.....


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy

Watch your step.....


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy

Not at all happy.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Happy Valentine's Day!


----------



## Pappy

Darn red tape......


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Phew.....


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


>



It could be even worse! :eewwk:


----------



## Pappy

Igloo?????


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Great Pyramid of Giza and Sphinx Egypt about 1892


----------



## Meanderer

Climbing the Great Pyramid of Giza Egypt about 1892


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA

The Pyramid Sports Arena and Mississippi River, Memphis, TN. Now Bass Pro Shops.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Meanderer

SWEET!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA

The walking heads






Walking Stone Theory of Easter Island


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Meanderer

Aerial photograph from 1904 of the pyramids of Giza taken on a balloon by Eduard Spelterini


----------



## Pappy




----------



## exwisehe

I have studied the pyramids for a long time.

In addition to being used to bury the pharaoh to ascend to the afterlife, numerous mastaba tombs were built near the pyramids to be used to bury royal family members and senior officials. 
In late 2010, archaeologists announced the discovery of about 400 malnourished people, located near the Wall of the Crow.They date (using Carbon Dating) between 2,700 and 2,000 years ago, two millennia after the pyramids had been built, believed to be there because they had adesire to be near Giza.







The Golden Ratio is defined by the solution to (a + b)/ a    =   a/b , solving for b, where a is constant.  For example, if a = 1, we get, b + 1 =  1/b,   or b[SUP]2[/SUP] + b = 1 , so b = 1.618 approx. (solve by quad. Formula).  The special number is referred to as "phi".

It can also be found from the Fibonacci Sequence: 1  +  1 + 2  + 3  +  5  +  8  +  13  + 21  +  34 ......

Go far out into the sequence and divide a number by its predecessor, such as 34/21 = 1.619.  You'll get closer the farther you go.

A rectangle that obeys the Golden Ratio, such as the one above, is thought to have the most “pleasing” proportions, and this fact has been used down through the centuries in art, music, architecture, in horticulture, cosmology (golden spirals occur in galaxies) sea shells, and others too many to list.

If we were to measure the base of the pyramids, as shown above, we would find that half the base, multiplied by \/1.618¯¯ (sq. root of 1.618) would form a right triangle with hypotenuse of 1.618 times half the base. (as seen above)

It seems that the designers of the pyramids knew of the golden ratio and that it held religious significance. The Egyptians were aware that they were using the golden ratio, but they called it the "sacred ratio."

There is much about phi that is very interesting, but there is not enough space. Some believe that just as an artist leaves his initials on a painting, that God signed his “painting”, the earth, by leaving His signature in nature, perhaps using the golden ratio.  I like to cherish the thought anyway.


----------



## Meanderer

"Interesting theory about mechanism of pyramid power is brought by Vilim Kanjski and Hrvoje Zuji? in their book "Removed veil of pyramids secrets". Authors propose idea that pyramids are generators of high frequency". energy.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Myquest55

I realize this is the humor section but saw a television sow last night and ended up arguing with the TV.  Pyramids were NOT tombs - they never found any body or funeral goods in any of them.  Pharaohs were buried in the Valley of the Kings.  Pretty sure Egyptians didn't build them either - I believe they are far older than that - despite what Zahi Hawass (Egypt's Official Archeologist) says!  

That said, I LOVED all the cartoons!  Steve Martin's "King Tut" was the funniest thing he ever did!!  I still laugh when that bit comes on.  Funny, too, how pyramids have made their way into everyone's culture!  Maybe someday we will figure out what they were really for!!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

How they moved the Pyramids!


----------



## Meanderer

Louis Armstrong and his wife at the Pyramids in 1961


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

What a tourist would have liked to have seen in Giza






And what you actually see at eye level - between the two largest pyramids. A chock-full parking lot.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Butterfly

Pappy said:


> View attachment 38033



Good one, Pappy!  HAHAHA


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

LOOK.....


----------



## NancyNGA

Pyramid of Cestius, Rome, Italy


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

*SWEET!*


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy

Getting hungry?


----------



## Meanderer

*Timber framed Pyramid*

Maybe you need a Timber Pyramid! (10 foot)

"This Timber Frame Pyramid could adorn your garden, or function as a structural element in the great room of a log cabin or lodge. It's function is limited only by the imagination - we see a garden sculpture, gazebo, or timber frame roof".

"The pyramid is a very stable shape, this one follows the proportions of the Great Pyramid at Giza. It is eye catching from a distance, surprising and elegant up close. Classic joinery and tapered members add to the harmony of the shape".


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Pyramid Arena in Memphis TN


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Song of the King (Seven Fat Cows) Joseph Technicolor Pharaoh


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA

Worlds tallest pyramid cake, with no center supports,  2016.  Nine feet tall. Just cake.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Digger mascots: kangaroo gives morale to WWI troops




EGYPT, 14 DECEMBER 1914. "In the shadows of the great pyramids and amid kitbags and Lee-Enfield rifles, an Australian Imperial Force infantryman encounters a kangaroo".

"Skippy was on permanent shore leave at Mena Camp, the British Empire's training ground in Egypt. According to Peter Stanley, principal historian at the Australian War Memorial in Canberra, members of the 9th and 10th Battalions smuggled mascots from home aboard transport ships".


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

QUEEN OF THE DESSERT . . . the tomb of Cleopatra


----------



## Meanderer

And once again....


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

Wow! All these mysteries are being solved right here.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Meanderer

Tut, tut....looks like IKEA!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Encore Performance


----------



## Meanderer

Pyramid Foods


----------



## Meanderer

BEERAMID


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Meanderer

Sailing On the Nile with Andrew Humphreys








There were also celebrities, notably Arthur Conan Doyle, creator of Sherlock Holmes who, in 1896 set off on a Nile cruise aboard the Nitocris, a small, private Cook & Son steamer.


----------



## Meanderer

An aeroplane flies over the pyramids and Sphinx on the Giza Plateau near Cairo


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

That Time I Was Almost Arrested for Climbing the Great Pyramid of Giza

Climbing the Great Pyramid of Giza (146 metres)


----------



## Falcon

Seriously:  Wish we could find some use  for the miles & miles  of sand  in that area  ( and others).

I think that glass  is made from it;  right??!....but that's all.  Anybody  know ?

OH,  and cement +  concrete  also.   Almost  forgot.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Meanderer

The Egyptian Pyramids - Funny Animated Short Film (Full HD)


----------



## Meanderer

Where to find the inverted pyramid of the Louvre, Paris








The inverted pyramid is situated at the centre of the roundabout between the upright pyramid and the Arc de Triomphe du Carrousel © French Moments


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

For as long as people have been writing plays, they've been structuring them with a pattern that focuses on a dramatic *climax* in the middle. In the middle? Yes! We may be accustomed to thinking of a climax as something that comes at the end, but in dramatic terms, the climax is the high point of the action, the point where all the elements of the plot come together and reach a crisis. Basically, everything surrounding this climax is either building to it, or working through its aftermath. 


Much Ado About Nothing


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Ancient Aliens: Great Pyramid's Shocking Precision​


----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> Ancient Aliens: Great Pyramid's Shocking Precision​


So amazing. I've read of some of these things but didn't really absorb. This time, I got something out of it's math. I'll need to watch it 3 or 4 more times. I didn't know what a cubit was before.

Sometimes things seem amazing but then are disproved.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

The Cleverlys  "Walk Like an Egyptian"​


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Ravensburger Egyptian pyramid puzzle​


----------



## Meanderer

....the answer to "_Who built that Pyramid?"_


----------



## Meanderer

Ancient Egyptians may have given cats the personality to conquer the world​_"Around 1950 B.C.E., someone painted an unusual creature on the back wall of a limestone tomb some 250 kilometers south of Cairo. With its long front legs, upright tail, and triangular head staring down an approaching field rat, it is unmistakably a domestic cat—the first appearance in the art of ancient Egypt". _

"In the centuries that followed, cats became a fixture of Egyptian paintings and sculptures, and were even immortalized as mummies, as they rose in status from rodent killer to pet to god. Historians took all this as evidence that the ancient Egyptians were the first to domesticate the feline. That is, until 2004, when researchers discovered a 9500-year-old cat buried with a human on the Mediterranean island of Cyprus, revealing that cats had been living with people thousands of years before Egypt even existed".
(Read More)





A cat in a domestic setting—eating under a dining table—sometime after 1500 B.C.E. 
                                             Ashmolean Museum, University of Oxford/Bridgeman Images


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## horseless carriage

Is the misspelling deliberate? If there's a subtle joke there, it's lost on me.


----------



## MarciKS

horseless carriage said:


> View attachment 155571
> Is the misspelling deliberate? If there's a subtle joke there, it's lost on me.


i think it's just a misspell. i hate when people do that. lol!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

The Great Pyramid Secret...It Could Only Have Been Mapped From Space


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Q: Did Egyptians use mammoths in building the pyramids?

A: No. It is true that woolly mammoths did exist at the time when the pyramids were being built, but they only existed on Wrangel Island off the coast of Siberia. There were no woolly mammoths anywhere near Egypt when the pyramids were being built.


----------



## Meanderer

Dance like an Egyptian!


----------



## Meanderer

The Four Pyramid Building Activities   (link)




*




*
"Above: tomb painting showing workmen pulling a huge statue on a sledge, using ropes. 172 men are shown; the statue is estimated at 58 tonnes. One man stands on the front of the sledge,       pouring water under the front of the sledge runners, to lubricate the passage of the sledge.
Left: Modern Egyptians pulling a stone block on a sled, on top of a reconstruction of the roads made by the ancient Egyptians. The roads were made by laying down wooden beams (recycled from boats used to bring some of the stones), and filling the gaps with stone chips and mortar. This was also covered in a layer of stone chips and gypsum (like plaster) to give a solid surface. On top of this, mud was probably used as a lubricant".


----------



## Meanderer

LABOR USED TO BUILD THE PYRAMIDS

_"Most of the pyramid builders were paid conscripts. Some were full-time employees. An inscription on a tomb of a priest judge buried near the pyramid builders city read: “I paid them in beer and bread, and I made them make an oath that they were satisfied"._









“The splitting of task and workforce, combined with the use of temporary labourers, was a typical Egyptian answer to a logistical problem. Already temple staff were split into five shifts or 'phyles', and sub-divided into two divisions, which were each required to work one month in ten. Boat crews were always divided into left-and right-side gangs and then sub-divided; the tombs in the Valley of the Kings were decorated following this system, also by left-and right-hand gangs."

“At Giza the workforce was divided into crews of approximately 2,000 and then sub-divided into named gangs of 1,000...These gangs were divided into phyles of roughly 200. Finally the phyles were split into divisions of maybe 20 workers, who were allocated their own specific task and their own project leader. Thus 20,000 could be separated into efficient, easily monitored, units and a seemingly impossible project, the raising of a huge pyramid, became an achievable ambition."
(Read More)


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Scooby Doo and The Mystery of The Pyramid


----------



## Meanderer

_*Danze Like an Egyptzion*_


----------



## oldpop




----------



## Meanderer

How Was The Sphinx Built And What Did It Look Like?


----------



## oldpop

How Was The Great Pyramid At Giza Constructed?


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Purwell




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

_Shake it like an Egyptian!



_


----------



## Meanderer

I'm sure that building the Pyramids was no picnic!


----------



## Meanderer

_How Nile, brown cow.....!_




Cairo


----------



## Meanderer

_"Along the Nile River's fertile plains, the earliest human civilization gave rise to one of the most intriguing cultures - the ancient Egypt. Since then, the Nile River and the Egyptian pyramids have always captivated our imagination like no other image."_

_Pyramids and the Nile_





"See the Pyramids, along the Nile......"


----------



## Pappy




----------



## GoneFishin

Chloe's Closet: Amid the Pyramids - Full Episode


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Meanderer

Yipes, Stripes!


----------



## Meanderer

Sherlock_Holmes (2009)


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

_The Sunway Pyramid Shopping Centre, Malaysia 








_


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Gemstone Found In King Tut's Tomb Formed When A Meteor Collided With Earth

"In 1922, British archaeologist Howard Carter discovered the untouched tomb of Tutankhamen, a minor pharaoh who ruled over Egypt almost 3,300 years ago. When Carter entered the tomb for the very first time and asked if he could see anything, he famously responded: ”Yes, wonderful things.” Tutankhamen's burial chambers were filled with statues made of ivory, items made of gold and precious jewelry. In a treasure chest, Carter discovered a large pectoral, a breastplate decorated with gold, silver, various precious jewels and a strange gemstone, that the pharao wears across his chest. The breastplate shows the god Ra as a winged scarab, made from a yellow-green gemstone, carrying the celestial bark with the Sun and the Moon into the sky."





Tutankhamun's breastplate features a scarab carved from Libyan Desert Silica Glass.
     J.Bodsworth/Wikipedia

"The researchers analyzed grains of the mineral zircon found in the desert glass, discovering that the supposed zircon grains are actually a very rare mineral called reidite. Reidite is chemically similar to zircon, however, displays a different, denser crystalline structure. Reidite forms only under very high pressure, es experienced during massive meteorite impacts. Reidite can't form by the low pressure of an airburst. Airbursts, as the researchers argue, create shock waves in Earth's atmosphere with pressures of some thousands of pascals. During a meteorite impact, the shock waves in the ground can reach some billions of pascals, millions of times more powerful than any airburst."





Piece of Lybian Desert Glass.
     H.Raab

"It's also unclear how the desert glass became part of Tutankhamen's treasures. Archaeological evidence suggests that an ancient system of caravan routes existed around the Gilf Kebir Plateau, but it doesn't seem that the routes were used to search or trade for the desert glass. It seems that the piece used for the scarab was discovered by chance or maybe an exotic gift. It remains the only known example where an Egyptian artist used this mysterious material." (Read More)


----------



## Meanderer

Pyramids True Purpose FINALLY DISCOVERED: Advanced Ancient Technology


----------



## Meanderer

"Archaeologists want to discover why King Tut's tomb is so different to all the others in the Valley of the Kings."

Exploring King Tutankhamun's Tomb


----------



## Meanderer

The Great Pumpkin Pyramid!​


----------



## Meanderer

Candy Corn Pyramid!​


----------



## Meanderer

Granite clues to the pyramids hidden in plain sight.


----------



## Meanderer

_A Super view......    _


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

15 Reasons Why The Egyptian Pyramids Scare Scientists!


----------



## Meanderer

_TUT, TUT....LOOKS LIKE COFFEE! (2019)_

"King Tutankhamun made a comeback in Egypt in the form of a Guinness world record – the largest coffee cup mosaic of his death mask."

"A group of Egyptian youth gathered at the *Grand Egyptian Museum* on the outskirts of Cairo to build the mosaic, made out of *7,260 paper cups of coffee*."







"*The cups had each been filled with varying levels of milk to form the image*, according to media reports.  *Once the record was broken, the group drank the cups of coffee in celebration."*


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------

